# AFX Pickup Shoe Binding on Rail



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

Hi Guys,
It seems a lot of my Aurora AFX (and JL XTs) chassis have a problem where the pickup shoes will slip off the side of the rail (on a curve) and wedge themselves there, causing the car to stop. You then end up having to pick the car up so the shoe releases itself from the rail.

Is there a tuning tip to prevent this from happening?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

This happens because of a wide slot. A couple cars have this on a routed track. Try using some of the wide AW/JL pickup shoes.


----------

